# Target buck



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

I’ve spent many hours over the past 3 years watching this guy grow. Last year he was very nice but was hoping he would grow in to a creature. This summer I was getting pictures of him almost daily in my food plots. Then opening weekend of bow season came around he pretty much disappeared. He’d come through once every 3-4 weeks just to let me know he was alive and hold out. Well on Thursday morning just as the sun was coming up he came through my food plot for the last time. It was a great morning and I went home to get the kids to help me track him. They were just as excited as I was to lay their hand on “stickers”. What a great gun season.


----------



## Chilly1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome deer! great story, nothing better than closing a chapter like that! Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Congratulations on a great buck!$


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice buck once in a life time congratulations.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! That is really cool you had some history with him. I've had a few over the years that I've built history with, but have yet to connect with any of them. There is one running around my place now that I have 3 years of history with. I've never got a daylight picture of him, but my neighbor has during the rut last year. He is an absolute tank, monster body. Definitely an old deer.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Great Buck ! Nice Pics with the kids. Great to get them interested at a young age


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice Buck, Congratulations


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A buck of a lifetime for sure.
Congratulations to you!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations on an amazing buck.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Awesome deer congrats


----------

